# Sprites



## audrey729 (Sep 2, 2016)

Here are some sprites that I made!! Can you guess which combinations they are?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 2, 2016)

The Shaymin one looks like Shaymin, Pachirisu and Cherrim. It's so adorable!


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks! I really meant it to be a Pachirisu/Shaymin combo though. My friend told me that I should do the body of one, and the color of another, but it's still cute!!

I think that the Xerneas/Aerodactyl one looks funny


----------

